# Move everything over one note



## bcarwell (Sep 1, 2015)

I'm in Finale 2012 and a self-confessed nube.

My score, imported from Cubase, has a last note in an early measure that really belongs as the FIRST note of the next measure. As a result it has pulled all the notes which follow after it in subsequent measures over to the left by one note, screwing everything up and making the score a mess.

Is there any way in Finale to highlight all the erroneous measures and tell all the notes in them to shift back to the right where they belong by the value of the note in that early measure that was causing everything after it to occur too early ?

Otherwise, I've got a LOT of editing to do...

If I just delete that errant last note which is causing the problem, all it does is fix that early measure that it erroneously appears in but it doesn't fix the rest of the measures that it screwed up.

HELP !

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## bcarwell (Sep 1, 2015)

I should have added that the score is a WW quintet, e.g. 5 staffs that all need to be fixed and have the same problem, AND the piece is 10 pages long, so its not possible to have it all on one screen. I've searched Google to no avail.

Thanks !


----------



## sinkd (Sep 1, 2015)

The arrow tool lets you select partial measures. Drag select just the first beat of music you want to move, then shift-select to the end. Cut and paste back into the correct position.

PM me if you have trouble. It's tricky to do in a whole piece. I would do this in scroll view.

DS


----------



## bcarwell (Sep 3, 2015)

Thanks a bunch DS for taking the time. Problem fixed !

Bob


----------

